# New Sonic Game on 2015 [PS4/Xbox One/Wii U]



## Kaitou (Feb 1, 2014)

What do you think?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 1, 2014)

As far as I knew Nintendo signed a three-Sonic-game exclusivity deal with Sega, making the next three Sonic games Nintendo exclusive. We've only gotten two of them so far. Unless this rumored Sonic game isn't the third Sonic game mentioned in the contract, in which case it's fair game.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 1, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> As far as I knew Nintendo signed a three-Sonic-game exclusivity deal with Sega, making the next three Sonic games Nintendo exclusive. We've only gotten two of them so far. Unless this rumored Sonic game isn't the third Sonic game mentioned in the contract, in which case it's fair game.



Sonic Colors and Sonic Lost Worlds?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 1, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Sonic Colors and Sonic Lost Worlds?



Sonic: Lost World, and Mario & Sonic At The Olympic Winter Games: Sochi 2014.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 1, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Sonic: Lost World, and Mario & Sonic At The Olympic Winter Games: Sochi 2014.



Well, shit Mario & Sonic At The Olympic Winter Games: Sochi 2014??

Hopefully the third game isn't some Olympic game either.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 1, 2014)

This MIGHT be the third one. But it could also be separate game from this one.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 1, 2014)

And some people want Nintendo to go third party LOL.

That's practically a sonic game every year, sheesh.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 1, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> And some people want Nintendo to go third party LOL.
> 
> That's practically a sonic game every year, sheesh.



"2015"

----------------------------------------

Anyway, the thing that kinda confuses me is if this isn'the 3rd Ninty project, then what is it? Surely they would've had it posted on that board too if it was happening some time between now and 2015.

Very interesting. Are we sure this isn't a photoshop? Tossing a couple PNG files on the board is something even I could do, and I suck at it.


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 1, 2014)

so this proves that sega's PC sonic games didn't sold well due to the crappy ports


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Takahashi (Feb 1, 2014)

I loved Generations, as short as it was.  I'd love to have a similar style with more classic levels and less challenge levels with Sonic's stupid friends.


----------



## Monna (Feb 1, 2014)

That new Sonic cartoon looks terrible though


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 1, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> That new Sonic cartoon looks terrible though



Can't be worse than the one with Jaleel White.


----------



## Monna (Feb 1, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> Can't be worse than the one with Jaleel White.


Oh it's going to be the worst animated Sonic ever made. Have you seen what they did to Knuckles?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 1, 2014)

Heh, heh, you mean the vague silhouette of him being taller? 

I myself have never been the type to cringe when a character design's been altered. I'll withhold judgement until it's apparent that the writing is shit.

Also, which Jaleel White cartoon are you talking about, Kyokkai? SATam, Underground or Adventures of Sonic? The latter 2 were terribad, but the former was pretty damn good.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2014)

I have to say I'm honestly surprise this series even has fans anymore with how meh their games have been in the last 10 or so years.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 1, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Heh, heh, you mean the vague silhouette of him being taller?
> 
> I myself have never been the type to cringe when a character design's been altered. I'll withhold judgement until it's apparent that the writing is shit.
> 
> Also, which Jaleel White cartoon are you talking about, Kyokkai? SATam, Underground or Adventures of Sonic? The latter 2 were terribad, but the former was pretty damn good.



Not SATam of course that shit was rocking. 

I mean Adventures of Sonic of course.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 2, 2014)

Am I really the only one who liked that one but will pan SATam?

Eh... I'm guessing Sonic in the newest Smash possibly qualifies as the third Nintendo-exclusive game per their contract, but there might be the possibility might be a third one not yet released.

And this one could just be another racing game...

Well either way, new game, new mechanics, new things for people to bitch about. If it's not the story or Sonic's friends it's something.

The Sonic fanbase is never happy it seems.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 2, 2014)

Why not?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 2, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> And some people want Nintendo to go third party LOL.
> 
> That's practically a sonic game every year, sheesh.



It would be better for the consumer if they did, IMO. One less console to buy.



crazymtf said:


> I have to say I'm honestly surprise this series even has fans anymore with how meh their games have been in the last 10 or so years.



Were you under a rock when they released Generations?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 2, 2014)

*Sonic ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!*



crazymtf said:


> I have to say I'm honestly surprise this series even has fans anymore with how meh their games have been in the last 10 or so years.



[YOUTUBE]-KJOWE3kIqY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]9mIYXMQpUFI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]_OC-JFtAsjk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]3Mgvx22Fmwk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]9bx50mYnlRk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 2, 2014)

I'd love it if Ubisoft took a crack at Sonic.. But that's just me.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 2, 2014)

Khris said:


> I'd love it if Ubisoft took a crack at Sonic.. But that's just me.



Why? Ubisoft mostly publishes these days, and SEGA is actually pretty decent.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 2, 2014)

Obviously I meant the Rayman Origins/Legends team. As for why? Have you played or at least seen those games?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 2, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> I have to say I'm honestly surprise this series even has fans anymore with how meh their games have been in the last 10 or so years.



The decent to really good games in the last 4 years kinda helped.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 2, 2014)

crazymtf's attitude clearly shows that 4 years was not enough. We needed at least another 6 straight, but Lost World screwed up the flow a bit by not being as well liked. Now we're back at square one.

And yes, of course that's how it works.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 2, 2014)

Sonic 2015 might end up being better than lost world and Sony and Microsoft wouldn't have had to pay one red cent.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The decent to really good games in the last 4 years kinda helped.



Sonic Generation was the only game that was worth actually playing in the last couple of years. The rest have been forgettable or shit. The series is far beyond it's prime. It'll never be near the level of Mario or Raymen titles now days so why bother getting excited when there are FAR better platformers out now? Come on


----------



## Monna (Feb 2, 2014)

Lost World was a step in the right direction. I hated Generations, Colors, and Unleashed. Just my two cents.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 2, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Lost World was a step in the right direction. I hated Generations, Colors, and Unleashed. Just my two cents.



Really? Because those three games were a step to the right direction as well. 

But I guess different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Monna (Feb 2, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Really? Because those three games were a step to the right direction as well.
> 
> But I guess different strokes for different folks.


I hated the hedgehog engine. A boost button and the introduction of drifting killed the franchise. It was all about running and it was just boring. I don't understand why Generations gets praised so much because its the same awful stuff as Colors and Unleashed, just with classic Sonic as a forced attempt to pander to nostalgia.

I'm sure this is where my opinion gets extremely unpopular but I would go as far to say that even Sonic 06 with all of its flaws was better than Unleashed, Colors, and Generations. I just did not like those games.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 3, 2014)

Unpopular doesn't even describe it. 

Even people I talk to that hated Unleashed say that it's better than that abortion of a game(?).


----------



## Monna (Feb 3, 2014)

Unleashed is honestly the worst Sonic game I've ever played, and this includes Spinball and Labyrinth. Hell, compared to Unleashed, Sonic Blast is a 10/10 masterpiece.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 3, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> I hated the hedgehog engine. A boost button and the introduction of drifting killed the franchise. It was all about running and it was just boring. I don't understand why Generations gets praised so much because its the same awful stuff as Colors and Unleashed, just with classic Sonic as a forced attempt to pander to nostalgia.
> 
> I'm sure this is where my opinion gets extremely unpopular but I would go as far to say that even Sonic 06 with all of its flaws was better than Unleashed, Colors, and Generations. I just did not like those games.




"But it wasn't all just press boost to win!!!"

Actually no, I agree with ya. I had more fun with the Lost World Demo than I ever did playing through Generations. And I also felt Classic Sonic was literally nothing more than pandering towards those that whined about Sonic 4 not having the classic design that has been in retirement for over a decade.

Hell, Classic Sonic in Generations didn't even play like Sonic from the Genesis/Mega Drive games, he was definitely faster than anything from those titles and the level layouts didn't have that feel like they were from said era either... All it was, was simple Nostalgia pandering, nothing more.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 3, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Unleashed is honestly the worst Sonic game I've ever played, and this includes Spinball and Labyrinth. Hell, compared to Unleashed, Sonic Blast is a 10/10 masterpiece.



*shrugs* Welp, like Kaito said, different strokes I suppose.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 3, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> I hated the hedgehog engine. A boost button and the introduction of drifting killed the franchise. It was all about running and it was just boring. I don't understand why Generations gets praised so much because its the same awful stuff as Colors and Unleashed, just with classic Sonic as a forced attempt to pander to nostalgia.
> 
> I'm sure this is where my opinion gets extremely unpopular but I would go as far to say that even Sonic 06 with all of its flaws was better than Unleashed, Colors, and Generations. I just did not like those games.



What was released before Unleashed? Secret of the Rings and The Black Knight? 

First of all, compared to those two, how isn't Unleashed a step to the right direction after those two catastrophe-ass games? Unless you enjoyed those two, then like I previously said _different strokes for different folks._

That last sentence made me chuckle though. If anything is worse than Secret of the Rings, it has to be Sonic 06. 



Shirker said:


> Unpopular doesn't even describe it.
> 
> Even people I talk to that hated Unleashed say that it's better than that abortion of a game(?).



Anything is better than Sonic 06, Secret of the Rings and The Black Knight. 



Jane Crocker said:


> Unleashed is honestly the worst Sonic game I've ever played, and this includes Spinball and Labyrinth. Hell, compared to Unleashed, Sonic Blast is a 10/10 masterpiece.



Now you're stretching it, bro. 

Did you like Sonic Adventure/02/Battle and Heroes btw? 



Shirker said:


> *shrugs* Welp, like Kaito said, different strokes I supposed.



Kaito*u*.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 3, 2014)

My mistake.


----------



## Monna (Feb 3, 2014)

@Kaitou

I like Sonic Adventure 1 (DX) and 2 (Battle), Heroes, and Shadow. I haven't played Secret Rings or The Black Knight yet. I generally enjoyed Sonic games up until 06 which was an incomplete mess, but it was still a better game than Unleashed imo. I already explained why I didn't like it.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 3, 2014)

I am surprised as I thought Nintendo had that franchise locked tight. Honestly should just stay Nintendo, they are doing interesting things way better than they were otherwise.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 3, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> Sonic Generation was the only game that was worth actually playing in the last couple of years. The rest have been forgettable or shit. The series is far beyond it's prime. It'll never be near the level of Mario or Raymen titles now days so why bother getting excited when there are FAR better platformers out now? Come on



Every game from Colors and upwards have been decent to good and that's where we disagree, apparently. I can even stand Unleashed if I play daytime levels only and avoid that shitty God of War clone.

Mario's only game truly worth having in the last years is 3D World and just because Rayman is the best platformer to come out in I don't know how many years doesn't mean I can't enjoy other platformers. You seemed to enjoy that irrelevant piece of shit called Knack so seems we're both ignoring your post there.



Platinum said:


> I am surprised as I thought Nintendo had that franchise locked tight. Honestly should just stay Nintendo, they are doing interesting things way better than they were otherwise.



A 3 game contract is a franchise locked tight?

News to me.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 3, 2014)

You buying the Dankey Kang?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 3, 2014)

Sonic games suffer from shit level design
HECK even the first game is like that, what the hell were they smoking with Green hill zone 1? Its like they're trying to kill all the momentum just some loopy platforming looking around exploring then just trying to stay on the speed your way through course, fucking stupid.

Lost world managed to have this problem but in a totally different way, you arent totally screwed over doing the proper steps to go fast, but you still got stuff being pointy and shit level design to deal with in the 2D Sections


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Every game from Colors and upwards have been decent to good and that's where we disagree, apparently. I can even stand Unleashed if I play daytime levels only and avoid that shitty God of War clone.
> 
> Mario's only game truly worth having in the last years is 3D World and just because Rayman is the best platformer to come out in I don't know how many years doesn't mean I can't enjoy other platformers. You seemed to enjoy that irrelevant piece of shit called Knack so seems we're both ignoring your post there.
> 
> ...


Super Mario bros on the Wii was fantastic, as was 3D world. The only skippable one is the launch title wii u. So that's still better odds than Sonic. And I enjoyed Knack but never would give it higher than a 6.5. It's decent. Just like most sonic games. But Knack doesn't have a fanbase claiming sonic is still king when it's clearly silly to believe such things.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 3, 2014)

but generations, colors and black knight were all good
unleashed is also not bad if you can deal with the werehog sections
sonic 4 was also good
lost worlds is mediocre
new title could be good


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 3, 2014)

Lost Worlds is certainly better than unleashed is. Lol.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 3, 2014)

Lost World is a lot better then unleashed.

Lost World didn't put me to sleep right away.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 3, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> @Kaitou
> 
> I like Sonic Adventure 1 (DX) and 2 (Battle), Heroes, and Shadow. I haven't played Secret Rings or The Black Knight yet. I generally enjoyed Sonic games up until 06 which was an incomplete mess, but it was still a better game than Unleashed imo. I already explained why I didn't like it.



Yeah, all of the former are good games especially Battle. 

I am still trying to wrap around my head how 06 was better than Unleashed for you but eh, your opinion man. 

Personally, 06 was so horrible for me I couldn't finish the game. 



Scorp A Derp said:


> but generations, colors and black knight were all good
> unleashed is also not bad if you can deal with the werehog sections
> sonic 4 was also good
> lost worlds is mediocre
> new title could be good



No, Black Night was complete crap.

It was pretty much Secret of the Rings with different skins and Secret of the Rings was so bad, especially with the horrible Wiimote unresponsive controls. I wasn't really a fan of the concept either, especially because for me, it was also executed wrong. 

I see all kinds of opinions here so...lmao


St NightRazr said:


> Lost Worlds is certainly better than unleashed is. Lol.





8-Peacock-8 said:


> Lost World is a lot better then unleashed.
> 
> Lost World didn't put me to sleep right away.



I haven't played it but if Unleashed wasn't a bad game, tbh then Lost World must be a decent game too. 

I think I said this before but Sonic Colors is best in the DS Version because it plays kinda like Sonic Rush (which I enjoyed too), but the Wii Version is also good though. My opinion though.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 3, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> Just like most sonic games. But Knack doesn't have a fanbase claiming sonic is still king when it's clearly silly to believe such things.



Except nobody here is saying that. Where are you going where people are saying that? Because even most Sonic fans accept that's not true.

The more you post in this thread, the more I'm under the impression that you're trying to get a rise out of a group of people that don't exist (at least not in this immediate vicinity.)


----------



## Lurko (Feb 3, 2014)

They need to redo the sonic adventure games then make sequels to them.


----------



## SionBarsod (Feb 4, 2014)

Lost World was better than Unleashed. Anyway it's time to buckle down for the inevitable shit storm from the Sonic fandom. As long as it doesn't have  boost to win them i'm fine.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 4, 2014)

Apparently.

Its all a lie 

Sega debunked it


----------



## Shirker (Feb 4, 2014)

Called it.


----------



## lacey (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh well, there's bound to be a new Sonic game eventually anyway. 



Jane Crocker said:


> That new Sonic cartoon looks terrible though



At least the fake leaks made for a hilarious New Year's.


----------



## Monna (Feb 4, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Yeah, all of the former are good games especially Battle.
> 
> I am still trying to wrap around my head how 06 was better than Unleashed for you but eh, your opinion man.
> 
> Personally, 06 was so horrible for me I couldn't finish the game.


I don't completely hate 06 because it used the Sonic Adventure playstyle for Sonic's levels. Even though the game was a glitchy mess and more often than not my in-game deaths were hardly ever my own fault, in some levels such as Crisis City I actually had _fun_ playing. This is more than I could say about Unleashed with its "hold button to boost" and drifting "gotta keep the speed!" game mechanics. I'm not even going to comment on the unplayable Werehog stages.

I used cheats on the Wii Homebrew to see the final boss in Unleashed because I couldn't stand to play the actual game any longer.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 4, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Apparently.
> 
> Its all a lie
> 
> Sega debunked it



good thing for the world then.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Except nobody here is saying that. Where are you going where people are saying that? Because even most Sonic fans accept that's not true.
> 
> The more you post in this thread, the more I'm under the impression that you're trying to get a rise out of a group of people that don't exist (at least not in this immediate vicinity.)



Never said anyone here...


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2014)

Unleashed is quite underrated.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2014)

It's a poor/mediocre game that could've been pretty good had it not tripped over itself so much.

Sonic tended to slip and slide around too much, which made him difficult to control.
The main stages were too easy, but the side stages were too hard. Not much middle ground.
The day and night emblems were a cool idea, but could've been used for cool extras, not stage progression.
Warehog stages weren't an inherently bad idea, but wasn't as well executed as it could've been.
Platforming during the night stages was fun, but the game stopped your progress too much to make you fight, which would have been fine if the fighting weren't so stiff and clunky.

I myself actually enjoyed the game. Gave it a pass for about 2 years, then eventually played the demo out of boredom and was pretty blown away by how not-shit it was. I currently accept it as a game with some great ideas. However, objectively, the ideas weren't greatly put together, so I can't bring myself to get annoyed when people call it shit.




crazymtf said:


> Never said anyone here...



Then why bring it up? 
You're gonna have to hold my hand on this one, crazy.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Unleashed is quite underrated.



Stunna knows his shit.

Good.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 5, 2014)

This is why Demos have time limits ( watch the part about Sonic Unleashed demo being better than the entire game lol )


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2014)

Shirker said:


> It's a poor/mediocre game that could've been pretty good had it not tripped over itself so much.
> 
> Sonic tended to slip and slide around too much, which made him difficult to control.
> The main stages were too easy, but the side stages were too hard. Not much middle ground.
> ...



Ummm because it's a thread about a new Sonic game and I'm just amazed at the fact it still has some type of fanbase after all the letdowns. Was stating a general opinion, nothing more


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Sonic tended to slip and slide around too much, which made him difficult to control.


I suppose this is a problem? I've seen enough people complain about it to validate it, but I never suffered from it.



> The main stages were too easy, but the side stages were too hard. Not much middle ground.


Easy to beat, I suppose... but not easy to master -- which was the really fun part. Definitely replayable.



> The day and night emblems were a cool idea, but could've been used for cool extras, not stage progression.


I agree that emblems got super tedious.



> Warehog stages weren't an inherently bad idea, but wasn't as well executed as it could've been.
> Platforming during the night stages was fun, but the game stopped your progress too much to make you fight, which would have been fine if the fighting weren't so stiff and clunky.


Again, didn't bother me, but I sympathize with the critics. 

My primary issue with the Werehog is that there were too many compared to Day Stages.

Part of my love for Unleashed comes from its presentation and score.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh, most definitely. The worlds were quite beautiful and the OST was among the best in Sonic's history (which says a lot, since Sonic Team has all but mastered catchy video game music). Heck, it was thematically well done too. There was something satisfying about jumping from not Africa to not Malaysia to not New York and having all the stages in those worlds fit the theme.

It's a good experience, I just wish it was a better put together game so that others can enjoy it as much.


----------



## Monna (Feb 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Unleashed is quite underrated.


It is terribly overrated for being an irredeemable game that somehow gets praise.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2014)

I mean


if you say so


----------

